# Athens, OH



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

Many good homesteads for sale in our area right now. This is a very homestead friendly area.
www.Athensohiorealestate.com

One below 60 acres, 4x4 only accessible, check it out! Would love to be able to afford it! 
http://www.lizmaulerealty.com/listings/extraphotos453.html

Not that Im pushing Athens County, but the oppertunites are abundant!


----------



## JimB (Feb 1, 2010)

jirwin whats the job market like there cause I suppose you are living there.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens, OH. is a college town. Home of Ohio University. The whole area revolves around the university, and they are not hiring right now. If you like Athens county, bring your own job, and plenty of money.:bouncy:


----------



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

The OH University and Hocking College are always hiring. They just hired, anyways (a family member of mine got hired). Jobs limited, other than those or public service jobs, many including 2 of my neighbors (and myself part-time) commute to Columbus to work. Very farm friendly area, with large local food following (restaraunts and locals by fresh produce and meat year round, there is also a year round farm market).


----------



## kevin0871 (Jan 8, 2010)

hey its good to see some ohio people on here. im new to this site i live in lynchburg ohio. i raise goats chickens turkey and garden. i also got 6.1/2 acres in pike county ohio. i plan on homesteading their soon. jobs are scarse here to with dhl pull out. my name is kevin.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

kevin0871 said:


> hey its good to see some ohio people on here. im new to this site i live in lynchburg ohio. i raise goats chickens turkey and garden. i also got 6.1/2 acres in pike county ohio. i plan on homesteading their soon. jobs are scarse here to with dhl pull out. my name is kevin.


Welcome


----------



## dogrunner (Mar 2, 2009)

I am near Bremen, just about 35 miles from Athens. I agree there is a good community and climate for homesteading here, I can certainly attest to the growing season and livestock care being easier than back home in Alaska.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I went to Ohio University 1998-2000 the area is beautiful with rolling hils.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

It IS beautiful and I tried to get a job down there last spring. I was hired (it was a city government job) and they only paid $8 an hour (and I had 21 years experience), so I couldn't take it. Just couldn't afford to...not with two other properties to pay for until I could sell them. But I dearly loved the area!


----------



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

Most live here fpr the life style. A lucky few have good jobs!


----------

